# Limewire Not Functioning Properly



## Matt Avery (Feb 26, 2008)

I received a notice to update my limewire service when I opened it. When I ran the update and tried to start Limewire again I received this error message and now cannot get back into my account. I have paid a lifetime fee to use limewire and have been relatively happy with the service to this point. I would like to be able to fix this problem without having to pay a another start up fee to get my Limewire service back up and running. Please let me know via e-mail how this may be possible. 

Thanks, 
M. Avery

Here is the problem:

LimeWire version 4.9.37
Java version 1.5.0_03 from Sun Microsystems Inc.
Windows XP v. 5.1 on x86
Free/total memory: 3259512/4128768

com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader$StartupFailedException: invalid update.ver
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader.sanityCheck(GUILoader.java:274)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader.load(GUILoader.java:40)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.main(Main.java:44)

STARTUP ERROR!

-- listing properties --
WINDOW_Y=100
WINDOW_X=155
PORT=33131
TTL=7
LAST_FWT_STATE=true
UPDATE_DELAY=25200001
UPDATE_GIVEUP_FACTOR=49
FILTER_HASH_QUERIES=true
INSTALLED=true
EXTENSIONS_TO_SEARCH_FOR=asx;html;htm;xml;txt;pdf;ps;rtf;doc;t...
DISABLE_SUPERNODE_MODE=true
AVERAGE_UPTIME=15139
TOTAL_UPTIME=696397
MAX_UPLOAD_BYTES_PER_SEC=5
CHECK_AGAIN=true
MIN_CONNECT_TIME=4
COUNTRY=
SEARCH_LIMIT=64
TREE_NODE_PREFIXES=sh
LAST_SHUTDOWN_TIME=1201313084875
SESSIONS=46
UPDATE_MIN_ATTEMPTS=1999
AD_VERSION=1.0
BASIC_QUERY_INFO=1000
TIMEOUT=8000
MAX_SHIELDED_CLIENT_CONNECTIONS=75
GUESS_ENABLED=false
MAX_SKIP_ACKS=2
COOKIES_FILE=lib\Cookies.dat
ADVANCED_QUERY_INFO=50
SERVANT_TYPE=XML_CLIENT
LAST_ACCEPTABLE_BUG_VERSION=4.13.15
FRACTIONAL_UPTIME=1.8373842E-4
DAAP_PORT=5215
UPDATE_RETRY_DELAY=1800001
MAX_UPLOADS=2
BROWSER=netscape
LAST_EXPIRE_TIME=1200358755937
DIRECTORY_FOR_SAVING_FILES=C:\Documents and Settings\Matt Avery\...
MAX_DOWNLOAD_BYTES_PER_SEC=170
UPDATE_DOWNLOAD_DELAY=14400001
MIN_SHIELDED_CLIENT_CONNECTIONS=4
RUN_ONCE=true
SOFT_MAX_TTL=7
APP_HEIGHT=600
MAX_TTL=16
ACCEPT_AUTHENTICATED_CONNECTIONS_ONLY=false
EVIL_HOSTS=BearShare 5.2
PROMPT_EXE_DOWNLOAD=true
KEEP_ALIVE=4
MAX_SIM_DOWNLOAD=3
SOFT_MAX_UPLOADS=5
LAST_GWEBCACHE_FETCH_TIME=1160276521028
UNSET_FIREWALLED_FROM_CONNECTBACK=true
SKIN_THEME=C:\Program Files\LimeWire
CLIENT_ID=28DBC1AE4D00770CFFD903B8B924F800
IDLE_CONNECTIONS=2
CONNECTION_VIEW_ENABLED=true



FILES IN CURRENT DIRECTORY:
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\.NetworkShare
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313232609
SIZE: 0

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\clink.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914042
SIZE: 307949

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\commons-httpclient.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914152
SIZE: 459988

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\commons-logging.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914277
SIZE: 59154

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\COPYING
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039436375
SIZE: 18349

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\daap.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914370
SIZE: 311611

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\data.ser
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039436453
SIZE: 358

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\GenericWindowsUtils.dll
LAST MODIFIED: 1130264894312
SIZE: 12279

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\hs_err_pid1084.log
LAST MODIFIED: 1170476125468
SIZE: 9706

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\i18n.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914417
SIZE: 25678

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\icu4j.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914527
SIZE: 741440

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\id3v2.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914792
SIZE: 94430

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\Incomplete
LAST MODIFIED: 1065317569554
SIZE: 0

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\inspection.props
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039420765
SIZE: 7136

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\install.log
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313231500
SIZE: 2726

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\jcraft.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056914917
SIZE: 136693

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\jl011.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915089
SIZE: 255016

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\jmdns.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915277
SIZE: 69306

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\language.prop
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313191390
SIZE: 4

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\lib
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313235265
SIZE: 0

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313231500
SIZE: 1538

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
LAST MODIFIED: 1130264895906
SIZE: 81920

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.ico
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039435328
SIZE: 25214

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056912355
SIZE: 6116447

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire20.dll
LAST MODIFIED: 1130264895500
SIZE: 40960

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\logicrypto.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915448
SIZE: 227510

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\looks.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915573
SIZE: 630634

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\MessagesBundles.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056912948
SIZE: 3097908

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\mp3sp14.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915620
SIZE: 40064

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\pmf.ico
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039435531
SIZE: 3262

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\ProgressTabs.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056913948
SIZE: 5964

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\root
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313191328
SIZE: 0

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\Shared
LAST MODIFIED: 1104299103132
SIZE: 0

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\SOURCE
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039436421
SIZE: 273

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\spacer.gif
LAST MODIFIED: 1201039436812
SIZE: 49

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\themes.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915823
SIZE: 433585

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\tritonus.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915886
SIZE: 152711

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\uninstall.exe
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313232203
SIZE: 122976

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\unpack.log
LAST MODIFIED: 1201313227578
SIZE: 19136

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\vorbis.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056915933
SIZE: 27215

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\WindowsV5PlusUtils.dll
LAST MODIFIED: 1130264895578
SIZE: 12808

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\xerces.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056916292
SIZE: 2147687

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\xml-apis.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1135056916355
SIZE: 207655


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Abstract from the forum rules. 



> *P2P*
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


TSF can't help you with this, sorry.


----------

